# Problem with booting after set accf_date_load="YES"



## mirekgn (May 3, 2011)

Hello.

I'm a begginer in FreeBSD. And I have a problem during booting OS.

After installing and configuring Apache2.2 I had warning about "dateready Accept Filter" when I tried to start Apache. I read that to fix this warning I have to set 
	
	



```
accf_date_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/defaults/loader.conf. I did this and now booting stops:

http://img508.imageshack.us/i/bootingproblem.jpg/

My friend helped me to get to content of loader.conf using single user mode.

This is the content:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/cb1c05b/n/loader.conf

Can you help me with that? Please.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2011)

Please just post your loader.conf here, instead of on a download link that makes you jump through hoops and wait 30 seconds. I refuse to even try. Post it here or put it on http://pastie.org.

Oh, and never edit anything in /boot/*defaults*/, it has that name ('default') for a reason. To overrule something in /boot/defaults/loader.conf, use /boot/loader.conf. Make sure you reverse the change in the 'default' file.


----------



## quintessence (May 3, 2011)

Hello,

The correct setting is:


```
accf_dat[B]a[/B]_load="YES"
```


----------

